# 16' CC Carolina Skiff and 30HP Tohatsu prop problems.



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

Years ago, I saw a dude messing around with his bass boat. He would start off at idle, give it the gas, and the whole boat seemed to jump out of the water. In this case, you have two feet less of boat, and 150 less hp, so the results won't be the same. What kind of load are we talking about? What kind of speeds are you getting? 

I can't say anything about your specific boat, but I bought my 15 hobie with a 40 hp motor, and it jumped up onto plane pretty well, but with a 25 hp and two or 3 adults, it kind of climbs up. Those 15 hp, and the added displacement that goes with them make a big difference.


----------

